# Good or bad Petco



## TapDart91 (Jul 7, 2014)

My local petco is caring Aratus PDF good or bad for bloodlines?


----------



## TapDart91 (Jul 7, 2014)

Tanks wherr at 30% humidity


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Your Petco has auratus? That is the first I have heard of them selling that species. My local Petco has just brought in some tincs and honestly, I'm impressed with how they are keeping them. The darts are actually being fed FRUIT FLIES and SMALL crickets!! They also do their best to keep the humidity up, but their tank system limits their ability to do so. Overall, their frogs are hiding generally, but growing well.

Despite my awesome Petco's expertise, I do not support Petco's decision to carry darts and I do not believe that they are a pet for the Average Joe. Petco does not have information on the lines of the frogs they receive or even the morph (except azureus which they label as a separate species). This is bad for bloodlines as it opens the possibility of miss labeled morphs and encourages mixing different locales.

John


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

What John said.

You may be getting healthy frogs (maybe), but you're getting healthy frogs of unknown lineage. They could be crossed localities - no way of knowing.

s


TapDart91 said:


> My local petco is caring Aratus PDF good or bad for bloodlines?


----------



## TapDart91 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thats what my general feeling was. I even discussed this with one of the management he told me that all of their frogs come from a liscens place in California & all of their dealers have regularly checked to make sure their animals are being cared for properly. I dont agree with them marketing them to any and everyone. I am some what new to the hobby my self but the amount of money and time I have spent on my tanks the last years is more than most people would care to spend. Also nobody will be properly informed about the negative of over breeding, cross breeding or siblings breeding. Not to mention the lineages of the bloodlines


----------



## TapDart91 (Jul 7, 2014)

But what can you do, tell the manager all this ?


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

TapDart91 said:


> But what can you do, tell the manager all this ?


I have and he agreed with me and decided to no longer order darts (unless someone requests them), but this is a special case as he is very experienced with herps and understands the dart frog hobby's standards. Voice your concerns with your manager, he might side with you 

John


----------



## subtera745 (Sep 30, 2013)

Would it be in mainly larger population areas that poison dart frogs would be marketed? I've never heard of a petco offering them.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

subtera745 said:


> Would it be in mainly larger population areas that poison dart frogs would be marketed? I've never heard of a petco offering them.


Vendor availability varies greatly at each location and I believe it does have to do with how well reptiles sell at that location. As their numbers go up, they are allowed to order higher priced and more specialized stock. They sell very well at the one near me and its possible order some pretty surprising stuff...

John


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

FroggyKnight said:


> Vendor availability varies greatly at each location and I believe it does have to do with how well reptiles sell at that location. As their numbers go up, they are allowed to order higher priced and more specialized stock. They sell very well at the one near me and its possible order some pretty surprising stuff...
> 
> John


Curious. Like what?


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Nothing SUPER rare, I've seen ball python morphs in the $400-500 range and green tree pythons (not too suprising on the second I guess...). There are a few other things that got my attention, but I'm having a hard time recalling what they were. I'm kinda sleep deprived at the moment...

John


----------



## Frog Town (Oct 8, 2013)

I knew this was going to happen someday. Last month when I saw a Green Tree Python at a local Petco I knew it was only a matter of time.

I'm going to get into raising and breeding African Lions. Let's see Petco follow.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hmmm, Petco has dart frogs. Dartfrog Warehouse / USdartfrog / Safedartfrogs / Designerfrogs / USAfrog was trying to get major chains to carry--could it be that they were successful on this front? 

Otherwise, a vendor in Cali--as stated in the post above, is what a manager stated, means its probably Dart Frog Connection and everybody's favorite character: Taron.....is making it big if he gets a lot of Petcos to carry the frogs.


----------



## Frog Town (Oct 8, 2013)

Here's the deal...Dart frogs are not like Hamsters, Guppies, Parakeets or even PacMan frogs. These amphibians require a specialized type of care. The type of care the average person doesn't have or would be willing to learn about or be diligent about in adhering to for their specific needs.

Trust me, the minute one of Petco or PetsMart customer steerage walks in and sees a D. tinctorius "Azureus" or Leucomela they will nearly go blind, bust a nut and plunk down whatever amount the store is asking. Now after they've had the frog for a couple of days and the novelty wears off and they realize the frog is going to need food they'll head down to the nearest pet store and buy a bag of 6-8 week old crickets and throw the entire contents into the tank. This is assuming the animal hasn't already turned into frog jerky.

I'm not trying to be mean or come off as arrogant but I know how most of these pet store customers are. When I was in my early twenties I used to work in a local pet store and if I told you the horror stories I had to experience you'd say I was lying. I also keep turtles and I have three ponds in my backyard filled with turtles that were unwanted, abandoned and even thrown away. Yes, I've actually pulled dying turtles out of pet store garbage cans and nursed them back to health. You see, they're cute when they look like little green fifty cent pieces but after a while they loose their appeal to these Mensa candidates.

I wouldn't even have a problem with darts being sold at Petco if they developed some type of gradual learning process for the customer and teach them all the things we learn here on the forum.

I don't know - maybe I should have taken this to Thunderdome.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

oldlady25715 said:


> Hmmm, Petco has dart frogs. Dartfrog Warehouse / USdartfrog / Safedartfrogs / Designerfrogs / USAfrog was trying to get major chains to carry--could it be that they were successful on this front?
> 
> Otherwise, a vendor in Cali--as stated in the post above, is what a manager stated, means its probably Dart Frog Connection and everybody's favorite character: Taron.....is making it big if he gets a lot of Petcos to carry the frogs.


I have 2 local Petco`s that are selling Auratus, Cobalts and Leucomelas. I asked where they are getting them from. One was a very well known breeder and please don`t ask me who it is.

It wasn`t USAfrog or DFC.

The Auratus are probably dead by now as their care was horrific.


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

Even our petco up here in Alaska has darts now. Auratus, leucs, and tincs. They're horrendously cared for. Underweight, low humidity, often times no water. It makes me sad inside. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> I have 2 local Petco`s that are selling Auratus, Cobalts and Leucomelas. I asked where they are getting them from. One was a very well known breeder and please don`t ask me who it is.
> 
> It wasn`t USAfrog or DFC.
> 
> The Auratus are probably dead by now as their care was horrific.


I contemplated buying the azureus they had there just to save them (really, they're only getting fed mealworms as far as I can tell) but I had no idea who the vendor was, and neither did the sales chick. I figured it was USAfrog, but was just guessing. And even just thinking the frogs were from USAFrog got rid of all my intent to buy them...lol.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

TarantulaGuy said:


> (they're only getting fed mealworms as far as I can tell)


and crickets much too large for them. I guess what angered me the most was they`re was a shelf full of fruit fly cultures right there.

I have a close friend that works in a pet store here, not one of the big chains and the animals he care`s for are well taken of.
He`s told me a number of times if you`re an animal lover a pet store is the last place you would want to work for.
You have to desensitize yourself going into those stores.


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

I have worked in a lot of pet stores in my time. Some good, some decent, and some horrific. The good ones were great, we had a really knowledgeable staff, excellent care, and sold good animals. The bad one (read PetCo) was really, truly awful. The managers didn't care what you knew, or what you wanted to do. Do it by the planogram, and don't try to change anything. I ended up walking out of that job after watching too many of my snakes die do to lack of vet care, it pained me too much. Now I'm a zookeeper, and much happier .


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Frog Town said:


> Here's the deal...Dart frogs are not like Hamsters, Guppies, Parakeets or even PacMan frogs. These amphibians require a specialized type of care. The type of care the average person doesn't have or would be willing to learn about or be diligent about in adhering to for their specific needs.
> 
> Trust me, the minute one of Petco or PetsMart customer steerage walks in and sees a D. tinctorius "Azureus" or Leucomela they will nearly go blind, bust a nut and plunk down whatever amount the store is asking. Now after they've had the frog for a couple of days and the novelty wears off and they realize the frog is going to need food they'll head down to the nearest pet store and buy a bag of 6-8 week old crickets and throw the entire contents into the tank. This is assuming the animal hasn't already turned into frog jerky.
> 
> ...


Nothing you say here isn't true of any of the "lesser" pets you mentioned. In fact IMO darts are easier to care for than many of those pets the hardest part about darts it culturing flies. Every animal has its own needs and petco sells the flies. All the other things you discuss are no less fair to a turtle or hamster than a dart frog, when people don't take care of an animal it will suffer no matter what animal it is, human nature of overcommitting lack of responsibility doesn't become worse because it was a dart frog instead of a parakeet. The focus of the hobby should be on getting petco to know and sell a minimum passable setup. Not the ideal setup you believe in, a minimum passable setup and this will introduce people into frogs that will learn more and come to the better places to get the good stuff.


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

If I remember correctly Segrest Farms a big tropical fish breeder was trying to buy large quantities of frogs a year or two ago on Kingsnake I would assume to do something like this. I would be surprised if Petco were dealing with any breeder on a local level. So if Segrest was successful in obtaining founder stock and breeding them it would not be far fetched that they would likely be a national supplier. If that were the case there would be no way to know exactly what you are really getting, and that would be best case if the other potential suppliers mentioned Above were excluded. Still a crappy thing for the hobby


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

I just checked Segrest Farms site and they do now offer Dart Frogs for sale.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Has anyone asked a petco employee if dart frogs can be held? How much/often they need to be fed? These are the simple questions that require a different responses compared to pretty much everything else they carry. 

Also, with improper conditions, a turtle or hamster can get by for longer while the owner diagnoses and treats the issue, dart frogs are far less forgiving.

For these reasons dart frogs are more difficult than, holdable, durable, tried-and-true petco animals.

Not sure what qualifies as a "minimum passable setup", but it sounds pretty pathetic and unrewarding for both the pet owner, and the dart frogs who will suffer along the way while someone may or may not figure it out. Why settle for educating on the lowest common denominator? Will it really save more frogs? I think the opposite.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

It is not new that PetCo is carrying them, they have for years and even carry Mantellas. What's new is they are just expanding what stores can carry them. They have tiers of stores and for the longest time they were a reptile magnet store only carry. PetCo uses a variety of regional and national suppliers. For reptiles they tend to stick with national suppliers they are already working with and have long standing relationships and some of these guys are industry leaders. They do the same in aquacultured marine life.


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

My bet is that a decision to expand the number of store that keep them will only result in a large percentage of frog deaths, post sale. I think most, if not all Froggers here will agree. I'm going to bet Petco will pare this back down in time, as it will prove to be unprofitable.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

ecichlid said:


> My bet is that a decision to expand the number of store that keep them will only result in a large percentage of frog deaths, post sale. I think most, if not all Froggers here will agree. I'm going to bet Petco will pare this back down in time, as it will prove to be unprofitable.


I agree on all accounts. I cannot see how the will profit from this decision in the long run. There prices are far from competitive as well. Really the only thing that Petco has going in its favor is the true compulsive buyer. 

John


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

JJuchems said:


> It is not new that PetCo is carrying them, they have for years and even carry Mantellas. What's new is they are just expanding what stores can carry them. They have tiers of stores and for the longest time they were a reptile magnet store only carry. PetCo uses a variety of regional and national suppliers. For reptiles they tend to stick with national suppliers they are already working with and have long standing relationships and some of these guys are industry leaders. They do the same in aquacultured marine life.


I was wondering what they are selling for.. 10x the price of a hamster. Care to opine on the issue?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Ya know what?

Like it or not that`s just the way it is in big chain pet stores.
The only reason I go to them is for cat food and crickets. Most of the dart frog`s there will die, either by a lack of care/knowledge by them or some kid that like`s the pretty colors.
It doesn`t matter as long as a sale is made. 

Bottom line, don`t buy them because they`ll just get more and I just avoid that part of the store..I`m miserable enough I don`t need any help


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Scott said:


> What John said.
> 
> You may be getting healthy frogs (maybe), but you're getting healthy frogs of unknown lineage. They could be crossed localities - no way of knowing.
> 
> s


Correct Scott, but I seriously doubt someone buying a pet there is really concerned about that.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I think an issue with dart frogs is the difference in their care from traditional pets. They are not hard to keep, but the amount of knowledge required to get there I think will be too much for most people who lack the natural history knowledge to figure out certain things that are no brainers to us. 

Note the leucomelas head pattern is similar to those leucs widely distributed by a few other reptile retail stores.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

What specifically about dart frogs do you think is going to be a stumbling block?


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

Pubfiction said:


> What specifically about dart frogs do you think is going to be a stumbling block?



Consistent fly production.


----------



## planted-tnk-guy (Mar 9, 2014)

People can blame petco all they want; however, it is the management of the individual stores is what is the issue not the brand. My petco has a great reptile guy and always has a consistent fresh supply of fruit flies and great vitamins. There are just as bad if not worse local pet stores and those big bad chain stores lobby for us the hobbyists. Without them we would probably not have any animals in our home as Peta would shut down all animal breeding. Good information is what is needed and if a customer wants that they will find it. It really doesn't matter if they buy from them or you, if they are going to kill them by lack of care it's no better or worse what kind of animal it is. Why is a frog different than a fish or cow turned into a steak or anything really. I'm sure we are all guilty of tossing out dead animals such as aquarium fish or meat from freezer burn or whatever reason. The Animal died for us and we wasted it no one is guiltless as to live something must die. It's sad but true we all know people are pigs but we can't lay blame on a name as it's still people that are in charge. I am sure not all will agree but it's not always big bad corporate America's fault since small businesses are just as guilty selling animals to who knows who. The biggest names in frogs sell frogs to 10 year Olds with a parents credit card and it's mailed to them and I don't find that any better or worse it just is they way it is. Without breeders selling the wild populations of many animals would be gone as people are going to get things they want no matter what. Take pictures and send them to the petco corporate office with the store number and managers name. The more written complaints of a person the easier to get rid of an employee. Anyone on here that works for corporate companies knows what I mean.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

It's true that big corporations aren't all bad. The influence Petco has to keep PETA wackos at bay is a good thing. They also sponsor a nice ballpark for a crummy baseball team.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

NO! m,y local petco had azureus and cintronella tincs. The azureus was TOO SMALL to have been shipped and for sale. By my experienced guesstimation it was a month ootw. 

The reptile staff guy was open to discussion, I let him know I keep darts and he asked me what I recommended for humidity and how much/how often to feed. But the tiny frogs were on DRY coco peat and the store only had three pathetic melanogaster cultures, that between the three of them maybe had enough flies for one feeding.


----------



## planted-tnk-guy (Mar 9, 2014)

I agree that not many of the people know very much but the small frog is the wholesalers fault and whoever sold the frog to them not petco. They are pretty much just shelf space bringing products to people. I think frogs are more resilient than people give them credit for since they are still alive and have been through extended drought, climate cycles and I'm sure periods of starvation and they are still kicking. Allnof b us animals are hardier than we give us credit for. I would have to wager more chameleons die from bad care than will frogs since you can put frogs in a closed system and people like doing that with chameleons and they can't survive long like that.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

ecichlid said:


> Consistent fly production.


Well in this case if they screw up they can go to petco and buy flies.


----------



## TapDart91 (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm not sure what all of this hold for the future but I hope in some way Petco can donate money from this to protection of the dart frogs natural habitat. That is the only good thing I could see happening aside from people having yo be informed or filling out something before commiting to a purchase


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Pubfiction said:


> What specifically about dart frogs do you think is going to be a stumbling block?


Oh everything. Moisture requirements versus airflow. The basics of vivarium design(what drainage layer? sticky coco fiber). Mixing species, or mixing darts with other animals. Disease prevention, quarantine etc.(this alone should encourage everyone here not to purchase from the vast majority of petstores where tanks are not sanitized between animals). The need for vitamins and fresh supplements. etc. etc. 

People come on this forum all the time who've bought animals at shows and still get it wrong.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

TapDart91 said:


> I'm not sure what all of this hold for the future but I hope in some way Petco can donate money from this to protection of the dart frogs natural habitat. That is the only good thing I could see happening aside from people having yo be informed or filling out something before commiting to a purchase


It would be great if that happened, but it would be next to impossible. Petco will not donate a portion of their sales to such a thing and they will allow anyone to purchase a frog if they want to. Sadly, that's the truth 

John


----------



## planted-tnk-guy (Mar 9, 2014)

FroggyKnight said:


> It would be great if that happened, but it would be next to impossible. Petco will not donate a portion of their sales to such a thing and they will allow anyone to purchase a frog if they want to. Sadly, that's the truth
> 
> John


I agree but people that know what they are doing are not going to be buying their dart frogs from here anyway. People that most likely will want a temporary thing that will buy anything not just a frog then not take care of it and not want anything they bought in three weeks. That's the common human mentally. Common sense should be recoined the "uncommon sense".


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

FroggyKnight said:


> It would be great if that happened, but it would be next to impossible. Petco will not donate a portion of their sales to such a thing and they will allow anyone to purchase a frog if they want to. Sadly, that's the truth
> 
> John


I wouldn't be quite that quick to dismiss it. They already participate in the 1% for the planet program, as well as donating a portion of all marine sales to help advance marine aquaculture. I think the two biggest things against it is that it is (A) too specialized, and (B) dart frogs are carried by VERY few stores at the moment, so any amount donated would be absolutely negligible right now, even at a modest percentage donation.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Dendrobait said:


> Oh everything. Moisture requirements versus airflow. The basics of vivarium design(what drainage layer? sticky coco fiber). Mixing species, or mixing darts with other animals. Disease prevention, quarantine etc.(this alone should encourage everyone here not to purchase from the vast majority of petstores where tanks are not sanitized between animals). The need for vitamins and fresh supplements. etc. etc.
> 
> People come on this forum all the time who've bought animals at shows and still get it wrong.


I will argue that keeping saltwater fish which are currently sold at Petco and have been for some time is way more difficult than dart frogs. All of the items you have listed are either currently practices for animals already sold at Petco or are practices that this hobby and specifically this board consider best practices but are certainly not necessary practices. And that holds true for almost all animals at Petco even as simple as a beta which an enthusiast would never put in some of the tiny bowls sold at Petco. 

Mixing species, this is a generally shared opinion of this board which is violated by zoos, members of this board and many specialized pet stores. And on top of that the greatest danger of mixing species is the evolution of a pathogen to become more deadly to a new species. But that is completely violated by all the above and many breeders that you buy from who keep frogs from multiple species together as juveniles and well none of us can ever be sure that all of them have an acceptable process for completely sterilization of everything in the event of a death. 

Chameleons are far more demanding in their need for moisture and airflow requirements yet are often sold at Petco. They have misters, they have hand held sprayers anyone can find acceptable water at almost any grocery store and the same need for such water exists for fish. 

Diseases and quarantine are also best practices in every animal sold at Petco, doesn't matter if it’s a gecko or a fish if you don't want a new pathogen in your tank, vivarium, or cage you should be doing a quarantine. But the reality is tons of people do not do this for practical reasons, and some amount of them pay the price, others get away with it. Oh and all that stuff about pathogens jumping species applies to everything else too it is not some special characteristic of dart frogs. It is something most other violate and just specifically something this board adheres to more strictly for whatever reason. You think a disease from one reef fish cannot start the next chytrid in other reef fish? It can. 

Behavior and aggression is also applicable to many species. You can’t mix male crested geckos, you cannot over stock any enclosure with any species including fish and you probably don’t want to put 2 different pacman frogs in the same tank. 

Supplements are also needed for a variety of animals you cannot keep any supplements too long that includes for crested geckos. 

Also I think an acceptable cage to hold a dart frog can be made from the supplies available at Petco and this would get someone started until they could get to forums and find more refined methods. Or if they never get to the forums they could still keep frogs alive it just might cost them more and require more work if they are replacing sphagnum moss more often or something. 

You guys act like all the dart frog breeders will turn a person down from buying a frog if they are not fully equipped. I have been to plenty of shows and will tell you that many breeders and sellers who don’t know me from atom will sell me a frog without any sort of interrogation. This is the reality of the pet trade if pet stores and breeders and flippers were perfect we wouldn’t need this board. 

The point is we as enthusiasts have set a higher bar for the care of our animals but trust me if you go to the enthusiasts forums for many other animals you will see they also all bash places like Petco. But at the very same time if you ask you will find many of them found their way into the hobby through a place like Petco. And just the same if dart frogs start showing up at more Petco’s we will find new enthusiasts showing up here. And we can try to make ridiculous rules or claim Petco should not be allowed to do this or we can accept reality and just say we will do what we can to help these newbies raise to a higher level of care. And in some cases we can even push Petco to provide better care and IMHO the point of this thread should be that, we should be making a real assessment of what Petco would need to help a person get started and make sure they have available a care sheet and the supplies to do that. And just to be clear that doesn’t mean the perfect vivarium it means a bare minimum acceptable environment. After all you wouldn’t want Petco providing all the good stuff leaving our sponsors out in the cold right?


----------



## planted-tnk-guy (Mar 9, 2014)

Pubfiction said:


> I will argue that keeping saltwater fish which are currently sold at Petco and have been for some time is way more difficult than dart frogs. All of the items you have listed are either currently practices for animals already sold at Petco or are practices that this hobby and specifically this board consider best practices but are certainly not necessary practices. And that holds true for almost all animals at Petco even as simple as a beta which an enthusiast would never put in some of the tiny bowls sold at Petco.
> 
> Mixing species, this is a generally shared opinion of this board which is violated by zoos, members of this board and many specialized pet stores. And on top of that the greatest danger of mixing species is the evolution of a pathogen to become more deadly to a new species. But that is completely violated by all the above and many breeders that you buy from who keep frogs from multiple species together as juveniles and well none of us can ever be sure that all of them have an acceptable process for completely sterilization of everything in the event of a death.
> 
> ...


I agree and I would much rather have started with dart frogs since there care is much easier than many other frog species and they are more enjoyable. So many people act as if they are super hard to care for and my marine and nano fish are just as mad in not worse.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

just left my petco and they had saddest luecs. when I started telling them about how to better care for it they didn't even know what I was taking about. my wife had to call it a bumble new frog fit then to know.he was way to small to sell. I doubt he had much time. they said they had been having problems with them.


Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yerbamate (Nov 3, 2013)

Prediction:

$49 for a frog at Petco means that they will be holding them longer, increasing their mortality, since the average consumer will balk at high price for small animal (i.e. How many $50 little tropical fish are they moving? Not many.). 

They will drop the price and bank on making profit off of consistent sale of flies and pin head crickets. Consumers, on average, will not make their own fly batches....they are consumers, not producers! 

The average consumer will tire of their frogs after the novelty wears off. 

Thus, a secondary wave of mortality will set in. 

Then, the surviving frogs will end up on Petfinder.com and Craig's List for free just like so many parrots and guinea pigs.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

We just had a big discussion about this on one of the Facebook groups. Someone managed to find a reasonably healthy looking group of, Oyapoks, of all things. Petco had a 50% off sale on all reptiles. One can speculate about where petco might acquire that morph at a price point they would find acceptable.... Actually we know where petco acquires it's animals, but who their suppliers get their frogs from...

Personally, I find it morally and ethically irresponsible to sell animals to a corporation with such a horrible track record for exotic animal welfare. Yes, we've all heard the anecdotes about this one store where the employees know what they're doing.....

Petco is good for one thing, loss leaders like their $1 per gallon sale. They take a loss on tanks hoping you'll buy things to go with it. Sadly, they treat animals the same way, as loss leaders so they can hock their overpriced crappy selection of dry goods.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

I wouldnt call that a discussion as the person that posted the pic just to show off some new frogs he got eventualy left the group because of the comments said.


----------

